# 120cm - Jungle Style



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

After 6 weeks from set-up -























































After 4 months -


jungle re-scape by George Farmer, on Flickr


neons by George Farmer, on Flickr


community by George Farmer, on Flickr


single neon by George Farmer, on Flickr


bristlenose by George Farmer, on Flickr

*Tank* 120x45x45cm
*Light* 2 x 54w T5, 9hrs
*Filter* Fluval FX5
*CO2 *UP Aqua inline diffuser, 2BPS, solenoid
*Substrate* TMC NutraSoil
*Ferts* Tropica and Aqua Rebel, hard water, 50% water change per week
*Plants* Anubias, Java fern, Bolbitis, crypts, swords, Crinums, Aponogetons, Sagittaria, Hygrophila pinnatifida
*Fish* Red-fin Colombian tetra, Pretty tetra, Neon tetra, Penguin tetra, Bristlenose


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow man! that looks nice!!! water is crystal clear and plants look lush!!!


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

yes WOW. Fans of jungle scapes behold.

To me the only thing it can use is a couple of small/tiny leafed plants... like Moss, HC, Eleocharis, or Myriophyllum etc to add some sort of depth and 3D appearance through leaf size (are you using CO2?). Maybe even some small bottom feeders or shrimp to keep the full of life/lush jungle vibe. 

Great job man! its sooo clean and neat.


----------



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice, indeed. The starkness of the stand and surroundings create a great contrast. Also, thanks for steering me to the ukaps.org website. I like to explore another country’s aquatic plant forums. It often puts a whole new perspective on things.


----------



## Riverboa (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing George. As usual, superb tank. 

Can you comment on the FX5? Do you think it is a good fit for a tank this size? Flow pattern, ease of maintenance, noise level compare to Eheim, etc? I use two filters on my 120 (eheim 2028 and 2215) and am wondering if I should streamline it to a single FX5 or a larger Eheim classic.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful jungle! You gotta love those Columbian tetras! I have 8 in my tank. They are just striking! I wish they would swim around more. Mine tend to hand around back in the plants. At feeding time it's a whole different story!! I get water splashed out of the tank all over the place.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks, all! 

Tex Gal - My Colombians are very bold. Do you have much surface cover? I have a load of frogbit. I think this adds to their sense of security, as well as the other dense planting. Mine also go into feeding frenzy!


----------



## 100gal-Man (Jul 22, 2007)

How do you find the bristle nose? No problem?


----------



## tylerG (Dec 8, 2010)

This is exactly the kind of image I hope to create one day. 'Stocked full of my favorite kinds of plants! I'm more of a jungle guy. 'Don't care much for stem plants. 

If you don't mind, could you explain how you planted this setup? As in, what plants you used for each row? 

Thanks!


----------



## APlantedAquarium (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow, I tried the jungle theme once and it never really worked. i would always have a sword or lotus that would shade the rest of the plants and cause them to melt.


----------



## Pink_Lotus (Jun 11, 2011)

kudos to the tank owner...


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

love the tank. how are you columbian tetras doing? do you plan on breeding them? and are yours as nippy as mine are?


----------

